# Princetin Poodles



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't really see much about health testing (that website is a nightmare to read!!). She only offers a one year health guarantee. Those are the first things that jump out at me. If you're interested I would contact her and ask her about her testing and before you decide, make sure you go visit and see how her dogs are kept and puppies are raised. She seems to have quite a few dogs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not sure about them. I do know of a flows FB that has Poodle Pups ready to go but her mom is I'll so has been caring for her & doing hospital visits. If interested let me know. I will get you all the info.


----------



## sv12 (Apr 13, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> I don't really see much about health testing (that website is a nightmare to read!!). She only offers a one year health guarantee. Those are the first things that jump out at me. If you're interested I would contact her and ask her about her testing and before you decide, make sure you go visit and see how her dogs are kept and puppies are raised. She seems to have quite a few dogs.


Thanks for the response and excellent advice! I was interested, as it seemed difficult to find puppies where both parents have all the tests recommended by the VIP website.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

What are you looking for in a poodle? How far are you willing to travel? I know there are several good breeders who do health testing in Florida, but I'm not that familiar with the areas. I'd want at least a two year health guarantee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sv12 (Apr 13, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> What are you looking for in a poodle? How far are you willing to travel? I know there are several good breeders who do health testing in Florida, but I'm not that familiar with the areas. I'd want at least a two year health guarantee.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would prefer a standard Parti Poodle as a pet. As a consequence, based on what I have read, I have become more concerned about testing. I am centrally located and will travel anywhere in Florida.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quality parti poodle breeders are hard to find. You may have better luck looking outside of Florida. I know there are a couple of people on the forum who breed partis, but I don't know if anyone has pups right now. Hopefully someone else will chime in who knows more.


----------



## sv12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks again for the information! The more I read in this forum, the more adamant I am to purchase a poodle from a reputable breeder willing to properly test their breeding dams and sires.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I do know of a Spoo breeder that owns Parties. I met here showing at UKC shows in Hickory. One of her pups was showing as well. I don't know her personally so you have to research. I will email the show groomer that does her dogs. She is in Florida & I think on the Gulf side.


----------



## sv12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Alright I found the correct Part breeder in Florida. Her name is Joanne Marino & she is on FB. I was able to see Merrick photos from the UKC show & 1 of the black & white offspring showing. Her sire is ranked #3 MultiColored Standard Poodle in the UKC. Joanne PM me stating the dam has been spayed of the pups that were shown. She has NO pups now & has a friend with a Parti bitch that will be the next breeding. Hope this helps in your search. 

You can also contact Gloria of Tintlet who on occasion has a Part & she works her dogs in lots of activities. Also Prodigy Poodles in Utah. She breeds solids but does get a Parti sometimes. She also breeds smaller standards & still competitive in the AKC ring with them. If you want to see one of the Parti's I met at UKC, his name is Hudson go to Poodle Blogger. it is free. My toy Echo is also on the blog.


----------



## sv12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Echo is beautiful! Hudson is as well. I want to thank you for your efforts and your help!
I wrote down your advice and will follow through. This is a terrific forum thanks to individuals such as you.


----------

